# orange "abuse"



## tatete (24 Août 2007)

bonjour,
je viens de recevoir un deuxième message de la cellule "abuse" d'orange (voir plus bas) m'annonçant que je propage des virus...
Très moyennement compétent en informatique, j'ai fait quelques recherches après leur premier message et téléchargé ClamXav qui n'a détecté aucun virus. Je scanne régulièrement le contenu de ma boite mail, en vain.
Par ailleurs, depuis leur premier message, je n'ai envoyé qu'un seul document en Word (prélablement téléchargé depuis un site) depuis mon mac, et ce sur ma propre boîte yahoo.
Quand j'ai essayé de télécharger ce.doc sur un PC au bureau, un message est effectivement apparu m'annonçant que le document était vérolé.
J'ai trois questions:
- Cet incident peut-il avoir motiver le 2e message d'Orange?
- Sachant que je n'ai pas eu de plainte directe de mes correspondants, la plainte reçue par Orange peut-elle venir de Yahoo ou des informaticciens de ma boîte (où j'ai tenté de téléchargé le document défaillant)?
- Enfin, si c'est l document Word qui est en cause, la conversion de tout document .doc en .rtf est-ellee suffisante pour régler le problème?

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.



Ce message est envoyé par la Cellule Abuse d'Orange Internet qui traite tous les abus, incidents et délits ayant trait aux abonnés Orange Internet. Notre adresse email : abuse@orange.fr
Notre page d'informations : http://r.orange.fr/r?ref=abuse_rep&url=http://assistance.orange.fr/1260.php 


Objet : Nouvelle alerte de transmission de virus.

Bonjour,

En date du 13-08-2007 nous vous avons adressé un courrier électronique de mise en garde concernant la diffusion de virus depuis votre ordinateur.

A ce jour votre installation n'est toujours pas sécurisée.  En effet, nous avons reçu de nouvelles plaintes de la part d'utilisateur, dont les éléments nous permettent une nouvelle fois de vous identifier comme étant à l'origine de ces désagréments.

Nous réitérons quelques préconisations :

Nous vous invitons à effectuer un scan anti-viral de votre machine à l'adresse suivante : 
http://r.orange.fr/r?ref=abuse_rep&url=http://www.pandasoftware.fr/activescan/activescan.html

Puis à consulter notre assistance en ligne (rubrique sécurité) : 
http://r.orange.fr/r?ref=abuse_virus2&url=http://assistance.orange.fr/reponse878.asp

http://r.orange.fr/r?ref=abuse_virus2&url=http://assistance.orange.fr/reponse24.asp 

et 
http://r.orange.fr/r?ref=abuse_virus2&url=http://assistance.orange.fr/reponse505.asp

Vous y trouverez les éléments nécessaires pour une configuration optimale de votre matériel. 

Comptant sur votre attachement au code de bonne conduite défini par la communauté des internautes, nous vous demandons de faire les tests aux liens donnés dans ce mail et de nous tenir informés de vos résultats.

Cordialement.

Service Abuse Orange Internet

P.S : Conformément aux articles 4 et 13 des conditions spécifiques du contrat d'abonnement Orange Internet, si vous n'avez pas sécurisé votre ordinateur (ajout d'un firewall et d'un antivirus à jour) nous serons dans l'obligation de suspendre temporairement votre accès, pour mise en conformité.


----------



## Liyad (24 Août 2007)

Sa ne pourrais pas &#234;tre du spam ? 

Le P.S est assez bizar, je ne suis pas convaincu que Orange est le droit de couper une ligne parce que l'ordinateur n'est pas prot&#233;g&#233;.

Tu devrais appel&#233; directement Orange pour savoir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

C'est interessant 
car pour l'instant Orange braille, affirme ,  mais ne d&#233;montre RIEN

(  l&#233;galement si ca va loin ,  ton avocat va rigoler)

donc 
1- qu'ils d&#233;montrent
Te donnent des &#233;l&#233;ments ( dat&#233;s et tout et tout)

et sinon tu leur dis ( ou ton avocat leur dit )
qu'ils peuvent aller se brosser jusqu'&#224; plus ample information ou  c'est TOI qui porteras plainte 

2- il est par contre possible que ton adresse email   ait servie de mulet pour transmission de spam malveillant
( &#224; ton insu , probablement suite &#224; r&#233;cup malveillante d'un carnet d'adresse PC d'un utilisateur PC mal prot&#233;g&#233;  o&#249; ton adresse figure , ou g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;e al&#233;atoirement)

( une de mes vieilles adresses  est sur UNE des blacklist de filtre antispam)


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

Quel bel abus de droit...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

C'est quasii un cas d'école.
Même un avocat nul  peut plaider ca les doigts dans le nez ( avec une voix nasillarde donc)

Qui plus est faut pas trop s'alarmer  un robot orange a probablement envoyé un mail automatique suite à analyse automatique de leur liste de spam ou autre

Il reste  à tatete à s'informer 

reviens nous raconter


----------



## DualG4 (24 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> 2- il est par contre possible que ton adresse email   ait servie de mulet pour transmission de spam malveillant
> ( à ton insu , probablement suite à récup malveillante d'un carnet d'adresse PC d'un utilisateur PC mal protégé  où ton adresse figure , ou générée aléatoirement)



Je parierai aussi pour ça.


----------



## macaddicted (24 Août 2007)

j'y ai eu droit aussi  
on avait hacké mon adresse hotmail ..... j'ai change le MDP et plus eu de nouvelles.......


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est quasii un cas d'école.
> Même un avocat nul  peut plaider ca les doigts dans le nez ( avec une voix nasillarde donc)



moi je dis: même le stagiaire règle ça  

Je suis assez d'accord avec Pascal, je ne bougerai pas et j'attendrai, histoire que cela se pimente un peu


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

tatete a dit:


> Nous vous invitons à effectuer un scan anti-viral de votre machine à l'adresse suivante :
> http://r.orange.fr/r?ref=abuse_rep&url=http://www.pandasoftware.fr/activescan/activescan.html



J'adore les solutions d'Orange, c'est à se plier de rire...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

Attention il y aussi une autre hypoth&#232;se 
tatete n'a pas donn&#233; de d&#233;tail sur sa connexion

Si est en wifi mal fagott&#233; ou r&#233;seau mixte pc-mac 
ca devient tout &#224; fait autre chose

quoiqu'il en soit c'est &#224; orange de prouver ses dires


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

Sur le lien:rateau: 

il commence par me dire que je bloque les pop-up! tu crois que je vais recevoir un message d'orange?


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Attention il y aussi une autre hypothèse
> tatete n'a pas donné de détail sur sa connexion
> 
> Si est en wifi mal fagotté ou réseau mixte pc-mac
> ...



oui il n'est pas à exclure que quelqu'un soit sur ton IP et s'en serve


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> Sur le lien:rateau:
> 
> il commence par me dire que je bloque les pop-up! tu crois que je vais recevoir un message d'orange?



Passe outre et continue; c'est savoureux si tu n'as pas WinWin...


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Passe outre et continue; c'est savoureux si tu n'as pas WinWin...



je suis timide, j'ose pas (et puis je ne suis pas chez orange )


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis timide, j'ose pas (et puis je ne suis pas chez orange )



de toutes façons il faut IE pour le faire ce test à la con.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> de toutes façons il faut IE pour le faire ce test à la con.



Ca vaudrait le coup de leur faire la remarque


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> de toutes façons il faut IE pour le faire ce test à la con.



Ben il faut surtout Windows...


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben il faut surtout Windows...



oui mais ça tu ne le dis pas tout de suite... tu fais durer le plaisir


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

Oui, je sais, c'est trop bon... :rose:  

 (pour un peu, on se ferait dessus. :rateau: )


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

Orange , orange , orange
J'ai déjà vu ce nom quelque part..  

C'est ti pas eux qui  font un contrat de leasing-pret  pack "adsl + Mac" ?
et negocie pour une licence iPhone?

Boudiou
ca promet....


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais &#231;a tu ne le dis pas tout de suite... tu fais durer le plaisir



Le soucis, c'est que tu ne peux pas faire durer vu que tu empiles tellement d'erreurs de javascript sous IE Mac que tu ne risques pas d'aller bien loin


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

Orange ? Des spécialistes du Mac, assurément.


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Orange ? Des spécialistes du Mac, assurément.



C'est pas eux qui vendait une livebox et un macbook en offre groupée?


----------



## da capo (24 Août 2007)

non, mais vous vous moquez mais la preuve du rapprochement Orange / Apple c'est quand m&#234;me le clavier de Minitel en alu.

Vous croyez que Orange a mis &#231;a dans la balance pour la n&#233;gociation de la licence iPhone ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Orange ? Des spécialistes du Mac, assurément.


Oui
il suffit d'ailleurs de voir l'excellente  documentation d'aide pour ne serait ce que configuration d'un email  wanamoo norange dans Mail
Pourquoi alors tant de posteurs viennent  poser la question sur Macg?
Ah ben si , je sais la doc norange  configuration Mail = zero , nada
( en tous cas la derniere fois que j'ai regardé)

Mais soyons honnetes ils ont encore des pages sur Outlook express OS9, si on cherche bien....


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

sur une livebox, j'ai souvenir que OSX occupe trois pages, mais je crois que le client Mail est traité succintement
Donc, t'as un PC, un soft pour tout installer et 90 pages
T'as un Mac, trois pages

A leur décharge, beaucoup de questions ici auraient trouvé réponse dans les documentations fournies ou en faisant une recherche. Combien font la différence entre un pop et un Imap?

je dis ça


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2007)

et si t'as pas de livebox , zero page


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2007)

Sans compter ces vilains utilisateurs Mac qui propagent leurs saletés de virus.  Heureusement qu'Orange leur met un antivirus à disposition...


----------



## vleroy (24 Août 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et si t'as pas de livebox , zero page



ce qui est normal, pas de matos, pas de page


----------



## Vladrow (25 Août 2007)

tatete a dit:


> Quand j'ai essay&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;charger ce.doc sur un PC au bureau, un message est effectivement apparu m'annon&#231;ant que le document &#233;tait v&#233;rol&#233;.
> J'ai trois questions:
> - Cet incident peut-il avoir motiver le 2e message d'Orange?
> - Sachant que je n'ai pas eu de plainte directe de mes correspondants, la plainte re&#231;ue par Orange peut-elle venir de Yahoo ou des informaticciens de ma bo&#238;te (o&#249; j'ai tent&#233; de t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le document d&#233;faillant)?
> - Enfin, si c'est l document Word qui est en cause, la conversion de tout document .doc en .rtf est-ellee suffisante pour r&#233;gler le probl&#232;me?


Bonjour et bienvenue sur Macg&#233; 

Je reviens sur ton probl&#232;me pr&#233;cis.
Ca ne serait pas tout simplement ton PC au bureau qui serait v&#233;rol&#233; ?? 

Orange abuse est un service d'orange assez opaque et peu communicatif. Une petite recherche google montre qu'ils r&#233;pondent rarement, mais il coupent parfois internet. Mieux vaut donc r&#233;soudre le probl&#232;me technique. 

- a priori leur message signale un trafic important, un seul mail n'est &#224; priori pas suffisant.
- ne soup&#231;onne pas tes correspondants, ne te f&#226;che pas avec eux, , je ne sais pas comment ils rep&#232;rent les gens, il peut s'agir de spamm&#233;s m&#233;contents ou d'une surveillance automatique du r&#233;seau (?)
- la conversion en rtf: je ne suis pas certain que ce soit la meilleure solution. Evite surtout de t&#233;l&#233;charger des documents (notamment office) dont tu ne connais pas l'origine et de les diffuser. C'est &#224; mon avis ton plus gros probl&#232;me.

Ceci dit, soit quelqu'un se sert de ton adresse IP et il faut s&#233;curiser ton r&#233;seau, soit un PC v&#233;rol&#233; se sert de ton adresse pour spammer. Mes conseils (si possibles):
- ne laisse pas trainer tes adresses mails sur les sites, ne les donne aux PCistes que s'ils sont bien prot&#233;g&#233;s par un antivirus
- change ton adresse orange et ne t'en sers pas, surtout celle de l'utilisateur principal.
- change ton adresse yahoo et utilise uniquement les adresses secondaires
- etc.... tous les trucs anti spams pr&#233;ventifs

Et puis &#233;cris &#224; abuse pour leur expliquer que tu as un mac et donc ni virus ni malware.

Bon courage.


----------



## Gwen (25 Août 2007)

La conversion en RTF supprimera toute trace de virus dans un fichier Word, &#231;a c'est sur et du coup, aucuns soucis a charger des fichiers .doc et de les renvoyer en RTF.


----------



## divoli (25 Août 2007)

Ou en .pdf...


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ou en .pdf...



ce qui fait plus professionnel


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2007)

vleroy a dit:


> ce qui fait plus professionnel



Mais que beaucoup de monde ne sait pas ouvrir. ça ne passe pas sous Word...


Je sait, c'est ballot, mais ça m'est arrivé tellement souvent


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Mais que beaucoup de monde ne sait pas ouvrir. ça ne passe pas sous Word...
> 
> 
> Je sait, c'est ballot, mais ça m'est arrivé tellement souvent



ne pas savoir ouvrir un pdf? :mouais: 
Et le reader même sous PC, il est gratuit, non?

ne pas pouvoir le modifier, et le réimporter dans Word, oui ce n'est pas donné à tout le monde, à la dessus ok


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Mais que beaucoup de monde ne sait pas ouvrir. ça ne passe pas sous Word...


Alors "beaucoup de monde" devrait arrêter d'utiliser un ordinateur et changer de métier


----------



## divoli (26 Août 2007)

C'est clair que si le fichier en .doc est destin&#233; &#224; &#234;tre modifi&#233;, il vaut mieux le scanner avec clamXav et ensuite l'envoyer tel quel...


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Alors "beaucoup de monde" devrait arr&#234;ter d'utiliser un ordinateur et changer de m&#233;tier



Tu sait, certains commerciaux ou autres secr&#233;taires ne savent pas faire grand chose de leur ordinateur, c'est hallucinant par moment 

j'ai beau expliquer que le reader est t&#233;l&#233;chargeable, j'ai souvent la remarque "je ne t&#233;l&#233;charge pas de logiciels, c'est peut &#234;tre pleins de virus".... LOLLL, et un fichier Word, c'est "safe"?!?!


----------



## Rhaine (29 Août 2007)

Salut Tatete.

J'ai re&#231;u aujourd'hui mon premier courrier de Orange concernant une plainte d'un utilisateur contre mon adresse IP.
Sans ne jamais avoir voulu spammer qui que ce soit ou quoique ce soit.

En revanche, il se pourrait que ces informations de plainte soit bien r&#233;elle.

Je vais expliquer un peu plus clairement :

Il y a 3 jours ma connexion wifi c'est subittement mise a faire des vagues sur le graphique de connexions windows, qui monter parfois jusqu'&#224; 2&#37; pour 54Mbps, alors que je n'est que du 1 m&#233;ga soit 120ko/s, si vous calculer ma connexion

54000/8=6750 (de bits &#224; octets)
6750/100=67,5 (pour 1% de de 6750 ko/s)
67,5*2=135 (pour 2% de 6750ko/s)
un peut comliquer ^^

ont voit qu'elle  a eu des piques a 135ko/s ce qui correspond a effectivement a ma connexion descendante (Ctrl+Alt+Suppr => Mise en r&#233;seau) alors que je ne faisait aucune action, cela ne provenait pas de ma connexion locale car lorsque je d&#233;branchais le cable t&#233;l&#233;phonique de la livebox le graphique retomber &#224; 0%.

Ce qui est &#233;tonnant c'est que je n'est que 60ko/s de remontant, hors pour envoyer un message, ce n'est pratiquement que du remontant... (donc peut etre du remontant et descendant...)

Mais avant-hier (il y a 2 jours) j'ai formater la partition C est ma connexion de monte plus depuis sans action volontaire (chargement d'une page internet, ou t&#233;l&#233;chargement).

Et donc j'en d&#233;duit que c'&#233;tait un virus... j'avais tout de m&#234;me passer ewido, ainsi que E-trust Antivirus et Spybot lorsque j'ai d&#233;couvert le probl&#232;me mais cela n'a rien changer.

Ce qui est aussi plus bizzard c'est de re&#231;evoir le mail 2 jours plus tard (enfin peut etre le temps de porter plainte ou d'analyser et d'envoyer etc...)

J'essayerais de vous tenir informer au cas o&#249; je re&#231;cois un autre courrier.

Ah j'oublier aussi je ne sais pas si cela a un rapport avec cette histoire de connexion et de spam.
Depuis une bonne semaine, mon ordinateur mais du temps le matin (il n'est &#233;teint que la nuit) &#224; d&#233;marrer (~10minutes sur le chargement de Windows) Parfois m&#234;me il reste bloquer sur l'image du processeur (la premi&#232;re chose qu'affiche mon ordinateur, lorsque je le d&#233;marre). Et ne boot vraiment qu'au bout de plusieurs d&#233;mrrage)
C'est comme-ci l'ordinateur devait chauffer un peu avant de d&#233;marrer.

Ce matin je n'est pas pu le d&#233;marrer, j'ai donc &#233;tait obliger de formater une autre partition (qui en compte 4 au total) tout en inversant les cables des deux disques durs et r&#233;installer windows sur une nouvelle partition sans supprimer l'ancien.


Bref deux probl&#232;mes (dont un r&#233;gler) tr&#232;s p&#233;nibles, je ne sait pas si cela peut avoir un co&#239;ncidence... Je n'avais jamais eu de probl&#232;mes majeures sur mon pc depuis 1an et demie lorsque je l'ai acheter.

Voila voila, j'&#233;sp&#232;re que vous avez tout compris, j'attend vos r&#233;ponses et je passerais voir le sujet demain.

Sur ce Bonne nuit a ce qui sont pas encore coucher


----------



## hippo sulfite (29 Août 2007)

Bonjour Rhaine et merci pour ton témoignage, mais je me demande si tu ne t'es pas trompé de forum. Celui-ci est réservé au macintosh et, à moins que ton Windows ne soit installé sur un Mac, ton post risque d'avoir peu d'échos.


----------



## vleroy (29 Août 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour Rhaine et merci pour ton témoignage, mais je me demande si tu ne t'es pas trompé de forum. Celui-ci est réservé au macintosh et, à moins que ton Windows ne soit installé sur un Mac, ton post risque d'avoir peu d'échos.



je serai moins tranché. son témoignage est intéressant, et la finalité est la même > réception du courrier d'orange..

Et puis sil traine ici, c'est que le switch est en approche


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2007)

Bon je vous trouve un peu s&#233;v&#232;re avec Orange sur ce coup l&#224;....

Apr&#232;s tout, m&#234;me si le message est un peu "brutal", on ne peut pas leur en vouloir d'exiger que les PC sous Windows soient correctement prot&#233;g&#233;s pour limiter leur aptitude &#224; inonder le Net de cochonneries!

Je suis s&#251;r que si Orange mettait dans son message qu'"&#224; d&#233;faut de changer imm&#233;diatement pour un mod&#232;le d'ordinateur de la gamme Macintosh, nous serons amen&#233;s &#224; couper votre acc&#232;s Internet", on applaudirait des 2 mains.


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Je suis sûr que si Orange mettait dans son message qu'"à défaut de changer immédiatement pour un modèle d'ordinateur de la gamme Macintosh, nous serons amener à couper votre accès INternet", on applaudirait des 2 mains.



EH EH. Bonne initiative ça. Qui la soumet a Orange.


----------



## fredtravers (29 Août 2007)

tatete a dit:


> .....
> Ce message est envoyé par la Cellule Abuse d'Orange Internet qui traite tous les abus, incidents et délits ayant trait aux abonnés Orange Internet. Notre adresse email : abuse@orange.fr
> Notre page d'informations : http://r.orange.fr/r?ref=abuse_rep&url=http://assistance.orange.fr/1260.php
> 
> ...



C'est curieux, cette adresse http://r.orange.fr/    qui ne correspont à rien ????


----------



## Rhaine (29 Août 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour Rhaine et merci pour ton t&#233;moignage, mais je me demande si tu ne t'es pas tromp&#233; de forum. Celui-ci est r&#233;serv&#233; au macintosh et, &#224; moins que ton Windows ne soit install&#233; sur un Mac, ton post risque d'avoir peu d'&#233;chos.


 
D&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai fait une recherche rapide par google, et c'est le seul sujet le plus r&#233;cent qui ai un rapport avec mon probl&#232;me :s



fredtravers a dit:


> C'est curieux, cette adresse http://r.orange.fr/ qui ne correspont &#224; rien ????


 
C'est s&#251;rement une adresse pour toutes les redirections qui redirige vers des liens externes au site orange.fr

*r*_edirection_*.orange.fr*


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2007)

Rhaine a raison ( pour le r.norange)
c'est de la redirection vers ... l'url qui suit dans la deuxieme partie de l'adresse
&#233;trange d'ailleurs , autant donner le bon lien.
les 2 formes aboutissent bien sur sur la m&#234;me page


----------



## Exxon (29 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> EH EH. Bonne initiative ça. Qui la soumet a Orange.


 
Je m'en occupe.
Je fais une DFS et j'envoie au market


----------

